# Entering Audaxes on the day?!



## Glover Fan (14 Apr 2011)

Hi,

Despite not being able to before an opportunity has arisen to take part in a 100k Audax on Sunday, it'll only be my third, but seeing as I am now free I want to do it.

However on the Audax UK site it usually says entries must be received up to 2 weeks in advance? In peoples experiences is it possible to ring up the organiser say today and see if I can take part?! 

Thanks,

Jon.


----------



## Amanda P (14 Apr 2011)

Ideally, everyone would enter weeks in advance, and then organisers know exactly how many cards and route sheets to prepare, and can tell cafes and so on how many to expect.

In practice, many will take entries on the day. If the organiser hasn't said specifically somewhere on the AUK site or their own web page whether you can enter on the day, then certainly phone and ask. If they won't take entries on the day, you won't turn up and be disappointed - and they'll at least know you're a "possible".

Some audaxes you can now enter online and pay by PayPal, so if it's an option and you know you'll be going, why not do that?


----------



## Nuncio (14 Apr 2011)

No harm in phoning or e-mailing the organizer. If he/she is happy for you to enter on the line, make life easier for him/her by arriving with the correct money or cheque and a completed entry form. I think the website has changed to encourage early entry and discourage EOLs. However, most (but not all) orgs would be happy to accept them.


----------



## PpPete (14 Apr 2011)

One of my local organisers definitely does not accept entries on the line. 
Nor does he publish a phone number, or an e-mail address.

However his events (and his catering*) are so good, that such quirky "old-schoolism" is easily forgiven.

And - I've mailed him entries long after the official closing date, and received entry number & route sheet back by return of post.





(* regular audaxers in the South East will understand this clue as to the identity of said organiser)


----------



## fungus (14 Apr 2011)

Regular audaxers anywhere in the country will know who you mean PpPete. As said before there's no harm contacting the organiser beforehand to see if he/she will let you enter on the line (unless it specifically says they will NOT on the calendar) & even if it does if you have done several of their rides before you should be ok as a one off






Is it Dustman Daves doddle by any chance?
If it is I reckon you'll be ok if you give him a call, it's a popular ride so I'd imagine he will have a couple of spare brevet cards anyway, most organisers just charge a little more for EOL.


----------



## ian_oli (14 Apr 2011)

If the organiser offers online entry, you may be able to enter up to the night before - which is when you really have to make your mind up about doing the ride, anyway.

I am an organiser myself (230K, 300K ride on 30th July starting from Baldock) and have asked that the AUK online system allow a headcount limit to be set along with ability that's already there to close off an event at a preset time before the event. Once both of these are in place, late applications may well replace EOLs, which are a bit of a pain.


----------



## MacB (14 Apr 2011)

You can always just turn up and ride the roads, they are public after all. Not something I would advocate as standard practice and I'd always be more than happy to cough up whatever dosh was applicable, especially if you intend using any of the facilities provided. But it's easy enough to just take along your own refreshments and enjoy a day in the company, or not as you wish, of other cyclists.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (14 Apr 2011)

This rather reminds me of an organiser who had an argument with a rider that turned up on the day to enter _online_ as opposed the organiser who didn't accept _on the line _entries. There can be clear confusion over 'on the line' and 'online'. I merely state that I will not accept 'entries on the day'. 

Going back to the initial question, just ring the organiser. If it is not a large event then I suspect that on the day entries may be fine. If it is a busy event then the organiser may not wish to deal with 'on the day' entries if a queue is building up out of the door.


----------



## Glover Fan (14 Apr 2011)

Thanks everybody for the replies and yes it is the dustman daves doddle.


----------

